# Admit/Discharge on the same day



## Gemini18 (Oct 1, 2009)

How should you bill an admit/discharge same day by two different physicians?

Ex: pt comes in a 2am on 9/29/09, Dr. A does the H&P.  Dr. B sees the patient at 3p, on 9/29/09, he discharges the patient -- who gets the credit?  Would it be the admitting physician?

Thanks


----------



## LLovett (Oct 1, 2009)

Are they same group/specialty? If so I would think the admitting provider would get the credit for admit and discharge on same day. 

My understanding is the one who did the most (documented) work would be the billing provider in this situation.


Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------



## Gemini18 (Oct 1, 2009)

katmryn78 said:


> Are they same group/specialty? If so I would think the admitting provider would get the credit for admit and discharge on same day.
> 
> My understanding is the one who did the most (documented) work would be the billing provider in this situation.
> 
> ...



Yes, they are in the same group.

Thanks for your answer


----------



## Cynthia A (Oct 6, 2009)

Then you would code the admit note


----------



## gbrown (Oct 9, 2009)

*Outpt code*

Since this would fall under the catagory of maybe a 23 hour admit. I have been using an Outpt code.  I do not have my manual with me here at home try 99236.  Check the manual under E&M there are specifics that I believe it would fall under.


----------

